# Mini............



## rdabpenman (Nov 20, 2013)

Bolt Action's.
The lady hunters really like these!!
Chrome with Flame Box Elder Burl from Bill and Gun Metal with Grey Marble Acrylic.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06225Small.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06230Small.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06219Small.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06222Small.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## longbeard (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome job as always Les, little partial to the elder though,


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes they do. I just made 5 and they were gone in a flash. Those are nice Les!


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 20, 2013)

It's just too bad that refills for these are not readily available like Parker or Cross.

Les


----------



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

How much do you sell these for?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 2, 2014)

dewdley said:


> How much do you sell these for?



I have been selling these for $35.00 ea. including shipping.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 2, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> It's just too bad that refills for these are not readily available like Parker or Cross.
> 
> Les



Found that the Mini refills are now available at most stationary stores like Staples.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Cool. Good job Les.

Ray


----------

